# hearding up



## wingtipped (Oct 5, 2005)

has the snow started to herd the deer up or are they still in small groups?


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

They won't usually start herding up until we get quite a bit of snow with prolonged cold temps when food is scare. All the crops are out so its easy pickens... Usually don't start seriously herding up until December.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Our deer never heard up. They will herd up starting in December.


----------

